

Nginx vhosts in databases - madao

Hey,<p>I am currently learning nginx, has anyone come across a way to pull vhosts stored in a database?<p>I have seen scripts for lighty to do this but is there a legit way for nginx?<p>cheers
======
jacques_chester
You may find it more useful to ask this question at one of the Stackoverflow
sites.

